# 10 Week old puppy being to aggressive / biting



## Dogdewd94 (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi everybody, I need some help.. I'm getting to my wits end a little bit. I have a 10 month old female shepard named "Maggie" she's a good dog but her aggression level is just off the charts. I understand she is teething which I am fine with and she has plenty of toys but now it seems every few hours she goes nuts and gets really aggressive biting on feet, legs, hands, arms, pant legs etc. even to the point where she is drawing blood. We have tried everything from yelping, yelling "OW", time out, correcting with toys, trying commands down, off, drop it, let go and the list goes on. I've been reading that some aggression is normal but to the point of her lunging / barking / biting at us is just a lot to deal with everyday for hours at a time. I'm hoping somebody has an idea that can help I don't want to get rid of her.

Thanks.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

10 weeks or 10 months? Get a flirtpole. Yelling is probably feeding into her excitement level. Instead calm words. She may listen more intently if you even whisper! 
Put her in her crate for some downtime BEFORE she 'goes nuts'. Many times pups are like an overtired toddler, they get a bit jacked up when they are in need of some rest, quiet time.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

It's not aggression, at all...it's play and exploration. You've had her for two weeks- this is a lengthy phase that there is NO quick fix to. Read up on the multitude of threads about dealing with mouthing (there are some great ones pinned in the puppy section)... learn how to redirect, be patient, and be consistent. They're called landsharks for a reason... and it'll get worse before it gets better  

She doesn't know what "time out" is. It can be useful to put them in their crates for a little bit if they're getting ramped up.. sort of like how over-tired toddlers turn into terrors... but you don't want her to associate crate with punishment, and she really won't make the connection to "time out." She also doesn't know what "off, drop it, let go" etc are until you teach her...and at ten weeks, it's doubtful that she knows them. It's also important to remember that while she might be learning them, she is a toddler and her impulse control is ZERO. Rather than throwing words at her that are likely going to ramp her up even more, redirect to appropriate toys- make a new connection for her.

Edit: crap, didn't see the 10 weeks/10 months thing...


----------



## Dogdewd94 (Aug 5, 2014)

@LoveEcho, yeah she's 10 WEEKS. She seems fine now meanwhile 10 minutes ago she sliced my hand open again just walking by her..

I'm trying everything and read a lot of threads / posts on the forums as well trying anything that might work. I didn't want to have to crate her but that might be an only option a few other shepherd owners said they went through the same thing until her dog was 4 years old. 

@onyx'girl, she actually sleeps pretty well and we walk her a lot


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

where are you located?
puppies play by biting because that is all they know


----------



## Dogdewd94 (Aug 5, 2014)

my boy diesel said:


> where are you located?
> puppies play by biting because that is all they know


Ontario, Canada


----------



## Teroo&Fergus (Jul 23, 2014)

onyx'girl said:


> 10 weeks or 10 months? Get a flirtpole. Yelling is probably feeding into her excitement level. Instead calm words. She may listen more intently if you even whisper!
> Put her in her crate for some downtime BEFORE she 'goes nuts'. Many times pups are like an overtired toddler, they get a bit jacked up when they are in need of some rest, quiet time.


Totally agree with onyx'girl! Puppies, especially young ones, like yours, need to be on a schedule - and that schedule should include multiple naps during the day. They just get pooped and then they are cranky and annoying. Save your sanity and crate her when she's super mouthy. I bet she'll pass out after a few minutes. Hang in there. My dog was horribly mouthy! My hands and arms were constantly covered in puppy teeth marks. But with perseverance, training and LOTS of patience, he grew out of it. It's just something all of us GSD owners have had to deal with. Good thing puppies are cute - it's a natural defense mechanism so we don't hurl them out the door.


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

This may seem extreme to some but it did work when Athena first started this....

At first she would just tear my boyfriend up and I mean literally his hands were scratched and bleeding all the time from her puppy teeth, not that she was being mean but puppy teeth are like razors as you well know. Then she moved on to me and the boys everytime you went to pet her or got your hand close to her she would automatically clamp down on it... nothing seemed to stop it not toys, yelping or anything. Finally I wised up and stopped jerking my hand back (this creates more damage) and I simply used the hand in her mouth to grab upper or lower jaw depending on the direction my hand was facing and held it while saying "No Bite"... *not hard* just firnly so she realized she just lost control. Once she started to try to pull back from me and showed she was uncomfortable with this restraint I would let go and hand her a toy or bone. Then try to pet her again... this took 3-4 times for her to get the idea if she bites me she does not like the result and it stopped. This worked with the rest of the family too. Not sure if this will work for you or if you would be comfortable with it... Just thought I would share what worked in my case.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

I agree you can put the dog up, but I don't agree you should just have to tolerate teeth on skin. 

At ten weeks my pups would have ripped all my clothes off me in a k9 crazy frenzy if I let them. But around 8- 10 weeks is when tugging on clothes is not longer cute or tolerated. Because it hurts, sets the dog up to be potentially dangerous in future, and I can't afford a whole new wardrobe. My pups would bear down and continue biting- because they are genetically wired to- if I didn't issue firm, consistent corrections and redirection for teeth on person. 

Even babies can learn that biting a person is not OK and to redirect to a toy, just stop, or perform some other OB for a treat or different toy. Sit is easy, pups can learn this at 4 weeks old, move on to down, shake, spin, touch, whatever breaks the mind of the biteys. Train the pup a command when they are not in their zoomey bitey state, I use food rewards for training, then, once you have stopped the pups from biting, ask for a command, reward with food or tug, and you have a dog working with you in a way you want, not tearing your skin or clothes.

Maybe if I were only wanting my dog for sport, or hard-core working, I'd just kennel pups unless I was working them, but I'd prefer a dog that I can work and live with, and I'm not afraid to use firm but fair physical corrections on a young pup for biting. Their mom is much more severe, and the pup understands the concept of bite inhibition very very young. 

Be consistent, and don't get angry. Pups are doing what they are genetically wired to do, work with it, not against it by allowing them to bite, tug appropriate items.


----------



## Dogdewd94 (Aug 5, 2014)

That is one thing I'm worried about also is if this continues when she gets older it can get worse, she already almost bit through the side of my finger a few ago. (I have tiny hands ha) It's gotten to the point where when she gets like that we have to pretty much sit on our hands. Right now she's sleeping and I know in another hour or two she's going to have one of her moments


----------



## Bellagrl (Feb 9, 2013)

Don't despair. I went through the same thing. I had wanted a gsd forever. When my husband finally said ok to get a dog, I looked at 40 breeders on line before finally picking my dream puppy.. However after 2 weeks of constant biting, bleeding wounds all over my arms I thought I can't do this. I had no idea it would be this bad. But now as I write this, my love, falco, is sleeping contentedly by my side on the sofa. His head resting against my thigh. He is perfect. So don't despair. Your pup too will grow out of the biting stage


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Even though she is just a baby, how much exercise or dedicated play time does she get each day? The flirt pole is a great idea and tool for mouthy puppies. She will also continue to be mouthy as she goes through teething later on.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm curious what you have been consistent with. You said you have tried all these things in the last 2 weeks, which tells me, if one doesn't work immediately then you switch. Which I totally get, I am still learning patience with training. lol. Also, if you haven't taught her what those words mean, she will not have a single clue.. she just hears "Blah blah blah BLAH!!!" 

If it were me, I would create a schedule, as another suggested, and stick to it. I mean down to when you play and when you don't. When she does this, redirect with a toy, consistently. I did some of what My2Shepherds did with the grabbing but I also did a scruff grab when he was a little more out of control. Though the command was always the same "be nice." I do not believe this is something that will continue until she is 4.. she is a baby and there's a reason they call it the "land-shark phase" lol. Make sure she gets tuckered out throughout the day, whether by walks, fetch, play, and definitely include osmebasic OB in there to tucker that brain out!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

She needs exercise in your yard. She's too young for long walks but she can run, learn to fetch a ball or a toy. When she nips, either redirect by putting a chew toy in her mouth or push her lip over the edge of one tooth so she bites herself. She needs to know that it hurts and it's not acceptable, and what else she can do instead. Biting toys is OK, biting people isn't. 

How old was she when she was taken from her litter? Puppies learn to moderate their biting when their litter mates squeal at them for nipping during playtime.


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

wyoung2153 said:


> I'm curious what you have been consistent with. You said you have tried all these things in the last 2 weeks, which tells me, if one doesn't work immediately then you switch. Which I totally get, I am still learning patience with training. lol. Also, if you haven't taught her what those words mean, she will not have a single clue.. she just hears "Blah blah blah BLAH!!!"
> 
> If it were me, I would create a schedule, as another suggested, and stick to it. I mean down to when you play and when you don't. When she does this, redirect with a toy, consistently. I did some of what My2Shepherds did with the grabbing but I also did a scruff grab when he was a little more out of control. Though the command was always the same "be nice." I do not believe this is something that will continue until she is 4.. she is a baby and there's a reason they call it the "land-shark phase" lol. Make sure she gets tuckered out throughout the day, whether by walks, fetch, play, and definitely include osmebasic OB in there to tucker that brain out!


I have used the scruff grab too when things have gotten too wound up (with two pups there was really quick escalation) Athena hated it and screamed like a banshee the first time I did this. It was effective though.


----------



## Dogdewd94 (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks for the help everyone, sorry for the late reply been busy with her and work haven't had time to do much. As of right now the biting isn't as bad but we've resulted to using a spray bottle when she does bite to hard and we keep correcting her cramming toys in her mouth ha although now that seems to be wearing off as she just gets more annoyed. She is on a routine now for walking / feeding and play time. She usually gets walked about 6 times a day over an hour in total and I usually play with her outside.

One quick question instead of starting a new thread, every time I try to take her for a walk she lays down and I usually have to pick her up to carry her outside but when she is outside she is fine its almost like an anxiety not wanting to leave the house.


----------

